# Perseusmom



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I would like to thank all the members who showed me such awesome support as first a member then a moderator . You all ROCK !

https://youtu.be/cXCYf9G4EYo


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh my gawd I love that song! LOL
Have you seen that girl who does the personality "Miranda Sings" perform it?
Check it out this is classic:
https://youtu.be/0ZV5LGsNaDU

That's ME in a NUTSHELL lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

First off I didn't have my new glasses on so could a mod please correct the spelling of my title to PERSEUSMOM.... Thanks ! 

Hi Littlestar I so happy you enjoyed the video I posted ! I might be a grown up type lady but I do adore Sponge Bob . Hey thanks for sharing that video with me, loved it, it's so funny and Yes I 
may be known to act that way as well ...nothing wrong with that right ? Hahahahaha

https://youtu.be/jmNdC27BE78





https://youtu.be/jmNdC27BE78
Are you a Katy Pety fan like I am as well , if so check this one out, it's my current favorite video !


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Woooohooo I am back as a regular member once again and it feels so GOOD !

So you want to play with Magic cause I 'm coming at ya like a DARK HORSE


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Katy Perry ☝


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Picture testing ignore this post...lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Katy Perry rocks http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=764953&stc=1&d=1460374713


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Perseusmom said:


> First off I didn't have my new glasses on so could a mod please correct the spelling of my title to PERSEUSMOM.... Thanks !
> !


Ha ha. Done!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Thanks Ro


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Perseusmom said:


> Thanks Ro


Welcome


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

OMG I love the Dark Horse video LOL that is so funny!

Katy is cute but I am a huge Rihanna fan.
Start this at 2 minutes in and blast it:
https://youtu.be/i2Zneod-yXk


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

You did a great job as mod!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

logisticsguy said:


> You did a great job as mod!


Thank you my friend , I had a great ran as a moderator, thank you for being so kind and having patience with me <3 

Love love love ...Love is all we need ! 

https://youtu.be/EKiqthx0GKw


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I must say it was bitter sweet to come down from that high of being a moderator but at the same it's like being reborn again when you think back to just being regular member again who only wanted to make a few friends while learning the proper care of a special little blue fish . SIP Perseus you are forever in my heart <3 

https://youtu.be/swYdKF1MpWg


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

To all the members past, present, and future ...Thank you for allowing me to be part of the forum as well as a friend, a moderator, back to a regular member and of course a friend again :yourock:



https://youtu.be/lvBOZCrJsAI


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Okay one more then I promise I am though for tonight ...only LOL

Enjoy ! 

https://youtu.be/NNjrBUzXDJk


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey!! I ADORE the song Dark Horse, and Roar! Although I'm definitely more partial to older music ;-)
It was great having you as a mod, did you just need a break? I'm just glad that you're still out and about on here! I don't think I've ever seen your little blue buddy, SIP <3


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

* Three Dog Night * <3

https://youtu.be/uAb26yvyEV4


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

DangerousAngel said:


> Hey!! I ADORE the song Dark Horse, and Roar! Although I'm definitely more partial to older music ;-)
> It was great having you as a mod, did you just need a break? I'm just glad that you're still out and about on here! I don't think I've ever seen your little blue buddy, SIP <3


Hi DangerousAngel I adore those songs also or any song Katy Perry does, she is amazing ! 
Are you still a huge MJ fan ? 

Thanks very much I hope and pray I did a good job being a mod. I did it for members like you and the others who so freely give of their time and enjoy sharing information about fish with other members. It was members sharing proper information that got me though the madness of cycling my first tank plus Perseus was my first fish . Not hardly a day goes by that I don't miss him very much. 

Yes I needed a break from being a mod mainly for health issues I am having that need my focus now, my blood pressure needed to be put back under control as well as my diet as I became diabetic. Everything is getting back to closer to normal now but it's a struggle each day to stay on the safe/healthy side . 

Take care DangerousAngel


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

My song pick for today

https://youtu.be/rQD9EBCwlQc

* Be Happy all ! *


----------

